# '15 mk3 in NYC



## mdubsNYC (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi All, new to the forum. I've always wanted a TT since driving my friends mk1 many years ago. Now, I am presented with the opportunity - I commute form the suburbs of NYC into the city, ~45 minute drive one way. I am considering purchasing a 2015 TT coupe for this purpose. Anyone have experience owning a TT in the NYC? How does it do with the roads and how's the ride in the city. Luckily, I do not have to drive in through the city much, just jump of the FDR and drive about 5 blocks or so to parking, but there are a few questionable spots. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------

